# Sedona area things to do and Grand Canyon



## mdurette (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm planning our Sedona trip for next month.    We are staying at Hyatt PP.

On the to-do list already:
*  Town sponsored kids event and trolley tour
*  Jeep tour
*  Day trip to Camp Verde Valley - wildlife park.
*  Day trip to Flagstaff - explore area and treetop obstacle course

Need help with Grand Canyon:  Complete honesty here....it isn't high on my to-do list, but I feel since we are close we really should.    I was hoping to find a helicopter tour out of Sedona, but no luck.   Can find group "van" tours and of course we could drive ourselves.    Any suggestions?

Up for consideration is train ride, horseback riding and star gazing tour.

We are family of 3 that are active with 11 YO child.

Other things I'm thinking about:
*  Any grocery delivery service in area?   I have tried to google, called resort and nothing.
*  We are flying in/out of PHX....would it be worth it to leave Sedona a day early (or arrive a day later) to see stay in another part of AZ for a night?

Any insight, suggestions or just your two cents welcome!


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 25, 2017)

If you have a car you can just drive to the Grand Canyon. There is a very nice short hike right along the rim that you can take that outlines the geologic history of the canyon. Won't take long and it will probably fit in nicely to your kid's science knowledge. It's very pretty along the way and you're likely to see some wildlife too. 

As far as groceries in Sedona our experience was that there's really only a couple grocery stores and I doubt they deliver groceries. But you can easily find the stores and pick up your items on your way to the resort. 

You may want to search these forums to see photos of Sedona. The place is gorgeous.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 25, 2017)

mdurette said:


> I'm planning our Sedona trip for next month.    We are staying at Hyatt PP.
> 
> On the to-do list already:
> *  Town sponsored kids event and trolley tour
> ...


Thanks for starting this thread.  I'll be there in May.  It's one of my daughter's favorite places, but I haven't spent time there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2017)

Your 11 year old (and probably you) would get a kick out of Slide Rock State Park, just north of Sedona.  Totally worth it. https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...ved=0ahUKEwi22622_PLSAhUE22MKHZTHCoQQoioIeTAO

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 25, 2017)

There is a copper mining museum in Jerome, nice to visit for a day trip.

Safeway and Bashas are groceries close to PP.

Visit the Hike House to get recommendations and maps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't see Native American ruins on your list.  You might consider http://www.arizona-leisure.com/palatki-indian-ruins.html, Honanki Heritage Site, Tuzigoot National Monument, and Montezuma Castle are also impressive.  Walnut Canyon National Monument is also within "stricking distance."
Monument Valley is spectacular and not a long drive from Sedona.
Antelope Canyon is the one you see in photo shots all the time with a wide opening at the bottom and the top mostly closed with sunlight filtering through the top and making amazing color.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 26, 2017)

mdurette said:


> I'm planning our Sedona trip for next month.    We are staying at Hyatt PP.
> 
> On the to-do list already:
> *  Town sponsored kids event and trolley tour
> ...



I really think you should go to the Grand Canyon. Just drive up- I think it is about 2 hours. You will not regret it. It would be great if you can get there as soon as it opens before it gets crowded and just hop on the bus to the lookout points. Have lunch there, then head back.

I recall there was a decent supermarket in Sedona and we only went once and stocked up on the groceries.

My husband and son did an ATV tour, but the Pink Jeep tours are very popular. We hiked the red rock area and Oak Creek Canyon- early- as it gets hot.

See Montezuma Castle ruins. Very interesting. Take a run to Flagstaff- we did a whole day - the crater there and then to Petrified Forest National park- which I loved- with the Blue Mesas and the Painted Desert. There is also the observatory in Flagstaff.

Plenty to see and do in a week- though there is a bit of driving. But fun to explore.

PS - I think PStreet1 is incorrect about Monument Valley being close to Sedona. I believe it is like 3.5 hours one way. Antelope Canyon- pretty much the same.  Also-long car ride might be hard on the 11 year old. 

I really had wished we could have seen it when there, but we decided it was too far to drive. We cap our explorations at 2- 2.5 hours out from home base when on vacation.But- hey- everyone is different. We do a lot of driving day to day because of work, and we live in a rural area, so we are used to it, but at the same time when on vacation we don't like to push it. For us-it's nice to not have to be driving too much for a change.

But I think we will try to see it on another trip someday- maybe on a tour of the Utah National Parks, as it is usually included in those tour packages.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 26, 2017)

That's about right on the drive to Monument Valley:  3 to 3 1/2 hours, then the time to drive through it and come back.  But it is truly spectacular and worth the drive, I think.  The Palatki ruins (see link) are a UNESCO World Heritage site and particularly impressive, to me, because they are mostly un-reconstructed.  Some of the others have been reconstructed almost enough to meet code today.  This link gives a brief overview:  http://www.arizonaruins.com/
http://www.dreamsedona.com/montezuma-castle.html
http://www.dreamsedona.com/palatki-ruins.html
https://www.nps.gov/tuzi/index.htm

If it were me, I'd pick one ruin site and do a really good job of seeing it rather than try going to several.  The area is known for gorgeous red rocks, of course, but too many red rock sites can kind of blur together, too--Monument Valley is the most spectacular for scenery on a grand scale.  As Mary Ann points out, Petrified Forest is different from the other areas and interesting (it's about 2 1/2 hours from Sedona).  https://www.nps.gov/pefo/index.htm  In my opinion, tours are a waste of time and money for these sites:  they are easy to do yourself and information about the sites is readily available at the entrance or book store.

The National Parks have a Junior Park Ranger program (booklet, stamps) which might interest your 11 year old.   https://www.nps.gov/kids/jrRangers.cfm
http://www.takethatexit.com/junior-ranger-badges-parks-systems/   Some of the activities are for younger kids, but some will probably be just right.


----------



## bdh (Mar 26, 2017)

Expect you have it on your list, but don't forget a day of visiting and/or hiking the various red rock formations there in Sedona.  Will second the motion for a visit to Jerome as its a neat little town and is easy/quick to get to.  We felt the same way about the Grand Canyon - being so close, we had to go (just drove up).  Was there in middle of July and was not a good day at the GC - could barely see the other side due to haziness.  Staying at HPP, you'll be able to star gaze each night from the pool/common area.  The view out over the valley during the day from the pool area is pretty nice.  If you're adventurous (and comfortable with driving off road yourself), rent your own jeep for 4+/- hours for the various off road tours in lieu doing the Pink Jeep.  AZ has a lot to see/offer, but Sedona is a wonderful place to spend a week, so I wouldn't cut the stay short to visit another location.


----------



## epcmart (Mar 26, 2017)

following


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 26, 2017)

Brings back memories if the wonderful sites in the northern part of Arizona 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 26, 2017)

If you are interested in geology you could also checkout
http://meteorcrater.com/  or http://www.barringercrater.com/company/   both refer to the same crater

Another NP a little farther east of the crater is Petrified Forest NP
https://www.nps.gov/pefo/index.htm


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 26, 2017)

If you are planning on doing a number of national parks you may want to consider getting a Annual Park pass.  A Grand Canyon admission is $30 per Vehicle for a 7 day admission.  An annual pass is $80, this cover pass holder and all vehicle occupants at parks where admission is by vehicle, it cover pass holder and 3 guest at parks where admission is per person.

So do a little planning on your NP visits and figure out Fees.  

I opted for an annual pass and used it for two trips instead of one.  

There are a few FREE entrance days each year, you could also look them up and see if that aligns with your dates. 

It is worth doing a little thinking first.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 26, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you are interested in geology you could also checkout
> http://meteorcrater.com/  or http://www.barringercrater.com/company/   both refer to the same crater
> 
> Another NP a little farther east of the crater is Petrified Forest NP
> https://www.nps.gov/pefo/index.htm



Exactly what we did in the same day. Start out early.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks all for your suggestions.....It has been quite interesting researching all of it!

Here is my not so important question of the night.   With all the red "dirt" would it be suggested to leave white sneakers at home and opt to bring something darker?   I know, a bit of a silly question, but it may just save me from ruining a new pair of sneakers!


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you all for your suggestions. We will be in Sedona for a week in mid- November. We have been there on a day trip before, but this trip will enable us to see much more. We definitely want to visit Monument Valley as I remember the shots in many westerns when I was younger. The meteor area sounds interesting too.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 28, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions.....It has been quite interesting researching all of it!
> 
> Here is my not so important question of the night.   With all the red "dirt" would it be suggested to leave white sneakers at home and opt to bring something darker?   I know, a bit of a silly question, but it may just save me from ruining a new pair of sneakers!



Answer- yes. I used very comfortable brown hiking shoes- below ankle type.


----------



## DAman (Mar 29, 2017)

I did a naturalist led hike today at Red Rock State Park. They do one at 10:00am daily. They also do a nighttime hike but not every day. Too bad there are none this week.  I enjoy hiking from this park.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 29, 2017)

My wife and I just got back from a trip to Sedona at HPP ten days ago. We loved it. Here are a few comments:


If at all possible, try to get a room assignment in Buildings 1-5 on either the 2nd or 3rd floors. You will have by far the best views of the Red Rocks as you look east, and you'll see some amazing sunsets as the setting sun illuminates the formations just before sundown. If you cannot get into these desired locations, absolutely refuse to accept anything in Buildings 6 or 7. They look out on a parking lot and a massive cell phone tower.
By all means, book a Pink Jeep Tour. If you're an owner within the HRC, you can get a 10% discount on the tour--and they're a lot of fun. I recommend the Ancient Ruins Tour, which takes you to Native American ruins from about a thousand years ago with many hieroglyphs to take pictures of.
I agree with others: take the time to go see the Grand Canyon. It's only about a two-hour drive from Sedona, and you'll see some amazing scenery along the way. You will also drive right through Flagstaff, which is already on your list. We left the resort at 7 am and got back around 4 pm, even allowing ourselves about 5 hours to explore the South Rim area and take one of the trail hikes.
You will love visiting the Tlaquepaque Arts & Crafts Village, just a short walk east from Hyatt Pinon Pointe. It's a beautifully designed Italian/Tuscan village concept, filled with small shops, art galleries, restaurants, and even a small chapel that has beautiful stained glass. I highly recommend lunch at the craft brewhouse there, with awesome views of Snoopy Rock from the deck.
Stargazing. The best place, in my opinion, is at the small regional airport about three miles out of town. It's built on a plateau, is nice and dark for stargazing, and you'll see literally millions of stars. Awesome.
No grocery delivery service, but Basha's is just south of HPP and is a gem of a store.
Your drive to PHX is about two hours. No need--unless you have a very early morning flight home--to spend the night in Phoenix.
Have a great time. You're going to love it!


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 1, 2017)

Other possibilities not yet mentioned:
Bearizona - North of Sedona just outside Williams
Out of Africa Wildlife Park - South of Sedona near Camp Verde
Lowell Observatory - Flagstaff (serious star gazing action and cool science)

Ditto others support of visiting our "Big Hole" because 1) BIG,  2) Spectacular  3)  That close you need to say you did it when you go back home.  Also ditto the nix on the white shoe action unless you want to take them home with the red dust they will collect along the way.

Sedona also sports a Whole Foods in addition to the Bashes and Safeway.

if you really want an amazing adventure hit the east end of The Canyon and spend time down in Havasupai. Surprised no one has mentioned this yet but it does take planning and if hiking, time.  It's not normally a one-day adventure but I think you can arrange helicopter transport down inside if one day is all that can be done.  For those that have done it, it's a rare adventure and incredibly beautiful place to experience.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 1, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Other possibilities not yet mentioned:
> Bearizona - North of Sedona just outside Williams
> Out of Africa Wildlife Park - South of Sedona near Camp Verde
> Lowell Observatory - Flagstaff (serious star gazing action and cool science)
> ...



Thanks, BellaWyn! I've just added a bucket list item for my next visit to Sedona. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 1, 2017)

We have owned at pinion pointe for yrs. All the previous suggestions are great, some involve some real driving, but can be done. You should go to Trip Advisor and check out the threads there. Lots of info, the one resounding tip is, "DON'T DRIVE AT NIGHT". This is well founded in that there are large animals that roam at night, and you haven't experienced dark until you have been in the high desert. Another thing to consider is, that 89A the shortest way and most spectacular drive through oak creek canyon is closed at night at the switch backs going up to Flagstaff until this fall. There will be construction closing the road to one lane during the day. Coming back to Sedona from points north at night you would have to back track on I17 to 179 to go back to Sedona. This would add about 1.5 to 2.5 hrs. driving time, from the junction of I40 and I17.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 1, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> We have owned at pinion pointe for yrs. All the previous suggestions are great, some involve some real driving, but can be done. You should go to Trip Advisor and check out the threads there. Lots of info, the one resounding tip is, "DON'T DRIVE AT NIGHT". This is well founded in that there are large animals that roam at night, and you haven't experienced dark until you have been in the high desert. Another thing to consider is, that 89A the shortest way and most spectacular drive through oak creek canyon is closed at night at the switch backs going up to Flagstaff until this fall. There will be construction closing the road to one lane during the day. Coming back to Sedona from points north at night you would have to back track on I17 to 179 to go back to Sedona. This would add about 1.5 to 2.5 hrs. driving time, from the junction of I40 and I17.


This is really great advice and not to be ignored.  As one that lives in the high desert, driving at night in unfamiliar territory is very imprudent.  Plan your days to arrive back to your home base by dusk at the latest.  It actually gives time to pause and enjoy the truly spectacular sunsets that show up here on a regular basis.


----------



## pearl6911 (Apr 1, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> There is a copper mining museum in Jerome, nice to visit for a day trip.
> 
> Safeway and Bashas are groceries close to PP.
> 
> ...



Also there is Whole Foods on Rte 89A that is only a few blocks east (?) of Safeway and Bashas.


----------



## chemeken (Apr 1, 2017)

We stayed at Hyatt PP in mid-March.  Drove to Petrified Forest/Painted Desert via 89a and I40 east.  Recommend staying off 89A (road connecting Sedona & Flagstaff) during the construction.  As previous writer noted, the 28 mile drive takes 45 minutes on a good day with all the hairpin turns, but the construction project is really slowing things.  Down to one lane with long waits on either end.  The alternate route is 30 miles longer, but I think also safer at night when the elk are out (I would never drive 89A after dark).  Also drove to GC using the longer route.  Because of Spring Break the NPS recommended entering the park by 9 a.m. due to expected large crowds.  We left Sedona at 6:20 a.m. (driving the longer route) and arrived shortly before 9.  We spent 10 hours at the GC.  The weather was fantastic, and the views are spectacular.  
We did not hike in Sedona for 2 reasons:  I broke a bone in my foot shortly before the trip and am stuck with a boot until it heals, and it was way too warm to hike in the desert unless we were willing to get there really early.  Be careful with the heat . . always carry lots of water.  
About Hyatt PP.  We stayed on an Interval trade.  I was hugely disappointed.  Probably because we're not owners or paying customers (and I get that), we were assigned one of the dungeon rooms.  From the parking lot to the front door was 17 steps (at check-in they told us that some units are up 60+ steps) . . and then we arrived at a dark unit with beat-up furniture.  Seriously . . the living room windows faced a concrete wall, our main patio was in a ditch, and the other outside area faced the parking lot.  The kitchen in very small.  Overall, not what I expected.  The upside for the Interval trade was that they didn't charge us the $20/day resort fee.  I wouldn't stay there again.


----------



## westie8213 (Apr 1, 2017)

mdurette said:


> I'm planning our Sedona trip for next month.    We are staying at Hyatt PP.
> 
> On the to-do list already:
> *  Town sponsored kids event and trolley tour
> ...





bdh said:


> Expect you have it on your list, but don't forget a day of visiting and/or hiking the various red rock formations there in Sedona.  Will second the motion for a visit to Jerome as its a neat little town and is easy/quick to get to.  We felt the same way about the Grand Canyon - being so close, we had to go (just drove up).  Was there in middle of July and was not a good day at the GC - could barely see the other side due to haziness.  Staying at HPP, you'll be able to star gaze each night from the pool/common area.  The view out over the valley during the day from the pool area is pretty nice.  If you're adventurous (and comfortable with driving off road yourself), rent your own jeep for 4+/- hours for the various off road tours in lieu doing the Pink Jeep.  AZ has a lot to see/offer, but Sedona is a wonderful place to spend a week, so I wouldn't cut the stay short to visit another location.


----------



## westie8213 (Apr 1, 2017)

mdurette said:


> I'm planning our Sedona trip for next month.    We are staying at Hyatt PP.
> 
> On the to-do list already:
> *  Town sponsored kids event and trolley tour
> ...



Agree with suggestion on Slide Rock, Jerome- both are fun for the whole family.  A new suggestion: M Diamond ranch about a half hour from Sedona.  We took the late afternoon ride and then had a cowboy steak dinner with songs, etc.  One of the highlights of our trip in 2015.


----------



## webgriffins (Apr 1, 2017)

1 Slide Rock State Park, fun to do and as much fun to watch others slide.

2 Drive through the Superstition Mountains, outside Phoenix in Apache Junction, Very beautiful will take most of the day and stop halfway at Tortilla Flats for lunch. Once you begin at Apache Junction you can not get lost basically just 1 road. It is about 60 miles I think, but it is slow and beautiful.

3 The Musical Instrument Museum, Phoenix,--- go early, there is so much to see,  it is not what you would expect, you wear wireless headphones supplied by the museum, and you not only see  hundreds of things you have never heard of but they begin to play when you get near them. There is also a hands on room with a Theremin (an instrument that plays without physical contact from the player) everyone loves to play this thing.

4 A bit of a drive, but can be done, The Titan Missile Museum near Tuscon, you get to go down in an actual silo into the control room and learn about the high alert days. They usually pick someone from the group to sit at the controls and they walk through the entire chain of command to launch the missile. You tour through other parts of the command center too and learn of its unique construction to protect it.

5 Along the way to Tuscon, a quick stop at San Xavier Mission, beautiful inside and out. Usually locals outside making homemade "tacos" a good choice for lunch. 

6 Also there are lots of Vortex points around Sedona. I have included a list. They are also very beautiful locations for picture taking. Pete Sanders Jr gives a free talk on Vortex's at the Los Abrigados Resort is Sedona. The airport mesa vortex is a nice spot for photos as the sun sets.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Apr 2, 2017)

I want to thank the OP and everyone who made suggestions here, we are going to Sedona next March and staying at the Arroyo Roble Resort and after reading your comments we can't hardly wait.


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 2, 2017)

On the to-do list already:
* Town sponsored kids event and trolley tour
* Jeep tour
* Day trip to Camp Verde Valley - wildlife park.
* Day trip to Flagstaff - explore area and treetop obstacle course

I would stop at Montezuma's Castle and Well either coming or going from Phoenix or the day you go to http://outofafricapark.com/.
Flagstaff - I would include Walnut Canyon NM which is just outside of town. History wise maybe a visit to the Riordin Mansion  https://azstateparks.com/riordan-mansion/
I would tackle GC in a loop. Drive up to Cameron Trading Post, then in to GC from the east, going through and out the west end then either down to Williams (home of The GC Railway and http://bearizona.com/ or part way down cut across to Flagstaff. Sounds like you will want to avoid going down 89A through Oak Creek Canyon.
I agree that you would like Slide Rock State Park but it gets very crowded. Red Rock State Park has some hiking trails and is on the west side of Sedona.
Son Silver in Sedona is a great stop. http://www.sonsilverwest.com/ and I don't remember seeing any mention of Chapel of the Holy Cross. http://www.chapeloftheholycross.com/ but it is on one of the trolley tours. If you are driving there you might want to be early as there is limited parking.


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 2, 2017)

Bailey#1 said:


> I want to thank the OP and everyone who made suggestions here, we are going to Sedona next March and staying at the Arroyo Roble Resort and after reading your comments we can't hardly wait.



We stayed there 9 years ago and I really liked it. Units are down by the creek and you can walk along the creek for a little way. The units were VERY dark, but OK. I would definitely go back.


----------



## BellaWyn (Apr 2, 2017)

Clearly from the extensive lists posted here (all awesome BTW) there are a plethora of options to be considered in my wonderful State of Arizona.  And there is a ton of additional, much more adventured oriented options that have to get mentioned.  The interesting things in Southern AZ have only gotten cursory attention, for good reason because of distance from Sedona (great suggestions however).

Would strongly caution travelers not to try to get their "did it all" card stamped in a single visit.  It's a big state and we have a lot of land mass to cover to get to even a small percentage of the options listed in this thread. 

Understand distances and travel times then plan accordingly.  The stops along the way generally always end up taking longer than anticipated.  People find that, once here, there becomes a discovery that "coming back" isn't a terribly outlandish thing to consider for the future.  We get a lot of returning visitors because once or twice is just not enough.  And they bring friends. 

Most importantly, no matter what time of year you visit, *ALWAYS carry water with you.*  That may seem like a no brainer to some but to many who live in more lush areas, it is not the norm.  Hats, sunglasses and sunscreen are also stongly suggested.  We get loads of sun all year round so stay protected. 

And yes, we actually CAN bake cookies (on a cookiesheet)  on the dashboards of our cars in the heat of the summers. Have done it!!   It's a thing here.  

https://www.buzzfeed.com/nickguillo...ar-because-its?utm_term=.mj00l243b#.bdyewRqOE


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 2, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> Would strongly caution travelers not to try to get their "did it all" card stamped in a single visit. It's a big state and we have a lot of land mass to cover to get to even a small percentage of the options listed in this thread.


I agree most heartily.................For the 10+ yrs. we have been going home to pinion pointe, we still haven't seen it all.


----------



## jfbookers (Apr 3, 2017)

May have missed it but I would suggest a baseball game in  Phoenix. It has an ACed field and you can visit the city in the same trip.


----------



## DONCOOK99 (Apr 3, 2017)

there is an excellent train ride out near Jerome.  As I recall about an hour out and an hour back.  Excellent and interesting scenery.  Might be very good for 11 yr old, particularly if they haven't been on a train before.


----------



## klpca (Apr 3, 2017)

Hands down our favorite Sedona hike was Oak Creek Canyon, although we did it in the fall when the leaves were turning. It was spectacular and one of our top 5 hikes of all time. We also hiked all over the Sedona area - you can't go wrong because the scenery is everywhere. We took the Pink Jeep tour and weren't blown away. In fact they took us to a place where we had easily hiked the day before. If you are pressed for time, then it's a yes. If you are hiking every day, I wouldn't spend the money. We also enjoyed the hiking at Red Rock Crossing. We did the drive up to the Grand Canyon as well. A definite yes.


----------



## DAman (Apr 3, 2017)

jfbookers said:


> May have missed it but I would suggest a baseball game in  Phoenix. It has an ACed field and you can visit the city in the same trip.



I was there yesterday for opening day and the roof was open. In the sun it was very hot. Luckily we were on third base side and in the shade exactly at game time. I had to stand in the concourse until game time. 

During the summer the roof is closed most if not all of the time. Day games are great then. Night games too. 

It is a great ball park. It would be a difficult round trip from Sedona. But a good thing to do if flying in/out of Phoenix on travel day.


----------



## lizap (Apr 3, 2017)

We had exactly the opposite experience at HPP.  Perhaps that we own another Hyatt made the difference.  Our room was on the top floor with a magnificent view.  The unit was in mint condition.  We were so impressed that we are planning to buy a unit there..


----------



## mdurette (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello All - we have decided on horseback riding one day.   Any recommendations?

I was looking up the M Diamond Ranch and looks like it is local and they also offer either lunch or dinner.  Anyone been?


----------



## mdurette (Apr 8, 2017)

"that 89A the shortest way and most spectacular drive through oak creek canyon is closed at night at the switch backs going up to Flagstaff until this fall. There will be construction closing the road to one lane during the day. Coming back to Sedona from points north at night you would have to back track on I17 to 179 to go back to Sedona. This would add about 1.5 to 2.5 hrs. driving time, from the junction of I40 and I17."

You kind of have me scared that I will accidently get and find the road closed.    What time of night does it close?   Wouldn't this impact a return from the Grand Canyon?


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 8, 2017)

mdurette said:


> "that 89A the shortest way and most spectacular drive through oak creek canyon is closed at night at the switch backs going up to Flagstaff until this fall. There will be construction closing the road to one lane during the day. Coming back to Sedona from points north at night you would have to back track on I17 to 179 to go back to Sedona. This would add about 1.5 to 2.5 hrs. driving time, from the junction of I40 and I17."
> 
> You kind of have me scared that I will accidently get and find the road closed.    What time of night does it close?   Wouldn't this impact a return from the Grand Canyon?




I only can tell you that when we went to the Grand Canyon (in July) from Sedona we arrived there at 9am sharp when the park opened. We took the bus shuttle to all the lookouts and had lunch at the lodge and then headed back to Sedona in the afternoon- plenty of daylight. I do not know when the sun goes down in Arizona- you are going next month- May?


----------



## baf99 (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but for some of the parking areas on US lands you will need to have a pass. If you have a national parks annual pass I think that works. I got the red rocks pass described at this site. This map shows where the pass is required. It's been a while since I was there, but if I remember the pass was a hang tag for the mirror. I was hiking most days so I just got the weekly pass. there was also one state park that accepted the pass as well. It's been a while and things could have changed. Even if you don't need the pass the map could be useful even if it is kind of cartoonish.


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 9, 2017)

mdurette said:


> "that 89A the shortest way and most spectacular drive through oak creek canyon is closed at night at the switch backs going up to Flagstaff until this fall. There will be construction closing the road to one lane during the day. Coming back to Sedona from points north at night you would have to back track on I17 to 179 to go back to Sedona. This would add about 1.5 to 2.5 hrs. driving time, from the junction of I40 and I17."
> 
> You kind of have me scared that I will accidently get and find the road closed.    What time of night does it close?   Wouldn't this impact a return from the Grand Canyon?



I'm not sure at what time the road would actually close at night. It would probably be some time around sun down( I would think). As previous posted, leave early in the morning to be there when it opens, in May I would think leaving the park by 3:00/4:00 PM, you should be fine. As to using the bus to get to the lockout points, you can drive to any and all. Definitely eat at the El Torvo, good food, and if you get a table at the window it can't be beat. Our TS at Pinion Pointe is in in Oct., so basically same amount of day light. We had no problems in being back for sunset at the airport mesa in Sedona. With in the mentioned time frame.
The quickest way back (in my opinion) would be the south gate on 64 to I40 east to I17. Depending on what time you left the park you could then make a judgement call to either continue south on I17 or try 89A. You would be at the turn for 89A to Sedona with in 2/3 miles from I40. To take 89A from I17 you would have app. 30 min. or so before you came to the switch backs going down to Oak creek canyon. There should be signs before hand to tell you closer times. Saying all that, if you have the opportunity to go to the GC, by all means go.


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 9, 2017)

*State Route 89A Switchbacks Improvement Project on Hold due to Slide Fire*

May 23, 2014 - 11:30 am
Due to the ongoing firefighting efforts against the Slide Fire in Oak Creek Canyon, the State Route 89A improvement project along the switchbacks north of Sedona is on hold at this time, according to the Arizona Department of Transportation.

ADOT had been preparing for a scheduled closure of the SR 89A switchbacks for a pavement and safety-improvement project starting on Tuesday, May 27, at the conclusion of the Memorial Day weekend.

Crews were pulled off the project Tuesday afternoon shortly after the start of the Slide Fire, which originated approximately six miles south of the project near Slide Rock State Park.

Currently, SR 89A (mileposts 375-397) remains closed in both directions between Sedona and Flagstaff due to a wildfire that began Tuesday afternoon in the Oak Creek Canyon area.

Once the fire has been contained and access is allowed in the affected area, ADOT will need to conduct a roadway and rock fall assessment prior to any work resuming on the SR 89A project. Any potential environmental issues must also be addressed following the fire and all post-fire operations will be coordinated with the U.S. Forest Service.

Work began on the $2 million project to upgrade a three-and-a-half-mile segment of SR 89A between the Pine Flat Campground and Vista Point Overlook (mileposts 387-390) on April 21.

ADOT is working with fire officials and state emergency managers to ensure the safety of drivers and is assisting with traffic control. As an alternative route, ADOT is recommending motorists take State Route 179 to Interstate 17 to travel between Sedona and Flagstaff.

There is no estimated time for the highway to reopen.

ADOT will provide updates on the status of the project and planned closure as additional information becomes available.
The article I found on the Arizona dept. of trans. It would appear that if you are going before Memorial day, you should be fine. The "switch back improvement project" is what closes the road until fall.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> I'm not sure at what time the road would actually close at night. It would probably be some time around sun down( I would think). As previous posted, leave early in the morning to be there when it opens, in May I would think leaving the park by 3:00/4:00 PM, you should be fine. As to using the bus to get to the lockout points, you can drive to any and all. Definitely eat at the El Torvo, good food, and if you get a table at the window it can't be beat. Our TS at Pinion Pointe is in in Oct., so basically same amount of day light. We had no problems in being back for sunset at the airport mesa in Sedona. With in the mentioned time frame.
> The quickest way back (in my opinion) would be the south gate on 64 to I40 east to I17. Depending on what time you left the park you could then make a judgement call to either continue south on I17 or try 89A. You would be at the turn for 89A to Sedona with in 2/3 miles from I40. To take 89A from I17 you would have app. 30 min. or so before you came to the switch backs going down to Oak creek canyon. There should be signs before hand to tell you closer times. Saying all that, if you have the opportunity to go to the GC, by all means go.




Are you sure about being allowed to drive to the lookout points? I thought you were not permitted to drive to the main lookout points and that is why they have the buses. Too much congestion.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 9, 2017)

From sts1732 post above:
*"State Route 89A Switchbacks Improvement Project on Hold due to Slide Fire*

May 23, 2014 - 11:30 am"

Note the date on that report.  You can check road conditions in Arizona at AZ511.  They currently list the closure as nightly starting at 9pm.  Taking I-17 back to Sedona vs 89A can actually be faster and it is definitely an easier drive.  It is a few more miles (12) , but at 70 mph vs 20-30mph and if there is a lot of traffic it can definitely be faster especially at night.  It certainly doesn't add 1.5-2.5 hours as quoted above.  Without construction or traffic, the freeway adds about 20 minutes.  So if you end up returning later from the GC, just take I-17 on the return.  



mpumilia said:


> Are you sure about being allowed to drive to the lookout points? I thought you were not permitted to drive to the main lookout points and that is why they have the buses. Too much congestion.



It depends on the time of year.  In the winter, the gates are open and you can drive out to Hermit's Rest.  From March-Nov, they gate it and run a free shuttle which is better than driving.  You can get off and on and walk the rim trails between some points or ride and look at the scenery instead of the car bumper in front of you.   The shuttle is really a nice option.  

Sue


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 9, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Are you sure about being allowed to drive to the lookout points? I thought you were not permitted to drive to the main lookout points and that is why they have the buses. Too much congestion.


We drove the east gates all the way through in Oct. Yes....congestion is a concern if you are on a time table, but then as stated we arrived early, ate, and still made Sedona before dark.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2017)

We drove to the Grand Canyon from Sedona, and it was a nice drive.  We love to ride in the car, however.  We drove from Denver to Sedona in our car.  When we get a new car, I would like to drive to Phoenix/ Scottsdale and stay at the Westin.  Our car is now 14 years old, but it's an Avalon, and I cannot see Rick getting a new car anytime soon.  We do love it. 

Anyway, we didn't do a lot of touristy things.  We did a lot of driving around the area to see the rocks and stopped at the church in the rocks.  That was beautiful.  Rick had a tough time getting me out of the gift shop.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2017)

We did the bus shuttle as I think you had to. We got there at 9am sharp as the gates opened. Best thing we did because as we left later in the day the park became very crowded. This was in July.


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 10, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> From sts1732 post above:
> *"State Route 89A Switchbacks Improvement Project on Hold due to Slide Fire*
> 
> May 23, 2014 - 11:30 am"
> ...


I had inadvertently copied and pasted the wrong notice from the ADOT. For this I apologize. Also consider this, if it takes you 15/20 min. from I40/I17 intersection to get to the vista overlook at the switch backs, then another 35/40 min. to get to Sedona city limits(on a good day in day light) it seems to me we are in same time frame. The speed limit on I17 is 70 MPH but not on 179. Once you get to the village of Oak creek village and thru the roundabouts your lucky to even get up to speed limit(in day light or night). I've spent time doing 30/40 MPH a few times both day and night from Oak creek thru Bell rock to Sedona. At night with being new to the area, not knowing the road, and we  al know that dark has a new meaning in the high desert. My guess would be that it would stretch the time frame. I was generous with my time frame for that reasoning. It is better to be safe than sorry, but depending on the time of day at your comfort level, it's the OP's choice given the circumstances.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you are planning on doing a number of national parks you may want to consider getting a Annual Park pass.  A Grand Canyon admission is $30 per Vehicle for a 7 day admission.  An annual pass is $80, this cover pass holder and all vehicle occupants at parks where admission is by vehicle, it cover pass holder and 3 guest at parks where admission is per person.
> 
> So do a little planning on your NP visits and figure out Fees.
> 
> ...



Sandy, 

Just to confirm - is this the pass you are talking about?  The America the Beautiful Pass?  

Thanks!


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 10, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Just to confirm - is this the pass you are talking about?  The America the Beautiful Pass?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, thats the one.  I just got the Senior version.  It works at the NPS trailhead parking lots.  

The weekly pass is $15 and readily available at all lots, there are solar powered machines that take credit cards. I have purchased that on previous trips.

All this talk about Sedona made me book a visit too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2017)

bbodb1 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Just to confirm - is this the pass you are talking about?  The America the Beautiful Pass?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes as SmithOp said, that is the one. 

It $80 for the annual pass.  If you are US citizen over the age of 62 you can get a seniors lifetime pass for a one time fee to process the card (it went up $10 or $20 now I think.)

Not a senior yet, so I planned two trips on mine,  a fall trip one year and a late spring trip the following year.  It is good to the end of the 12 month from the day you get your pass.

So if conveniently you happen to be traveling at the beginning of the month of say May 2017, the pass will be good through the last day of May 2018.  It is NOT a calendar year, but rather 12 months from when you get it.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the Sr. Pass.....Dad (of age to get) just decided to join us in Sedona and I will have him get one while we are there.  Looks like he can buy at Red Rock Visitors Center.

On another note:   I decided to take a tour from Sedona to Grand Canyon.   Found a groupon for less than $400 for the 4 of us.   I know, could have drove myself, but to be honest I really felt that if I did that we would have drove, took a peek, said cool and turned back around and came back.   This way someone else gets to deal with the driving...there will be stops along the way to other interesting sites and we have a guide.   For us at least....I think having someone there to make it interesting/informative is going to be worth it.

I also found a groupon for a jeep tour - saved a few $$ there too.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2017)

Just make sure you Dad has proof of age and residency/citizenship in order to get Senior Lifetime Pass. 

Website says....You must be a permanent U.S. resident, or a U.S. citizen with identification such as U.S. Driver's License, Green Card or U.S. Passport.


----------



## vns (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for starting this thread, very informative. We are also visiting Sedona last week of August.  Have exchanged into Hyatt PP for a week.  We are still planning, We are thinking of flying into LV on a Tuesday and spending 4 days visiting Zion, Bryce, Page and GC  south rim before we checkin into HPP on Saturday.  Chilling in the resort visiting local attractions for a week and flying out of PHX.  Is the 4 day road trip too much to take on ?  Cann't leave any earlier that Tuesday due to work constraint.
We are active couple with 2 kids 9yrs and 7yrs !!!  Any suggestions ?


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 11, 2017)

Note that the National Park pass works for National Forest or National Park lands.  However, it does NOT work for state parks like Red Rock or Slide Rock SP.   Those have a separate entrance fee.  

Also note:  when I was there in January quite a few places we visited warned of not following gps directions to the park.  The gps systems all seemed to use roads that either no longer existed or didn't go where they said they did.  

Sue


----------



## vns (Apr 11, 2017)

vns said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, very informative. We are also visiting Sedona last week of August.  Have exchanged into Hyatt PP for a week.  We are still planning, We are thinking of flying into LV on a Tuesday and spending 4 days visiting Zion, Bryce, Page and GC  south rim before we checkin into HPP on Saturday.  Chilling in the resort visiting local attractions for a week and flying out of PHX.  Is the 4 day road trip too much to take on ?  Cann't leave any earlier that Tuesday due to work constraint.
> We are active couple with 2 kids 9yrs and 7yrs !!!  Any suggestions ?



Actually, not 4 days.  We will be flying from East coast, so we'll just crash on Tuesday.  Planning to book JW Marriott as it is away from the strip using rewards for 2 night.  Wednessday morning - Hoover dam, late afternoon catch a kid friendly show in Las Vegas.  Leave Thrusday morning to Zion and Bryce.  Stay Thrusday night in Zion.  Leave Friday morning to Page, Cover surrounding Lake Powell and Antelope canyons and Stay around Page on Friday night.  Leave Saturday morning to GC and get to HPP around 4-5PM on Saturday !  Just did a google map, and seems doable.  Any suggestion for places to stay in/around Zion and Page ?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 11, 2017)

I know everyone is different, but your itinerary before you get to HPP seems so hurried that it feels like you're going to do a "fly-by" vacation for the first half of it. "Okay, Kids, wave to Bryce Canyon while we drive by...and now on to the Grand Canyon!" If it were me, I'd choose to take more time, get into the park and do some hiking, and really explore. I think you might get frustrated by trying to do too much in too little time and feel like you cheated yourself. So if it was me, I'd recommend choosing 1 or 2 of the parks--but definitely not three--and planning to spend a little more time at those you visit. My own personal preference would be Grand Canyon as a first choice and Bryce as a second choice.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 11, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Thanks for the info on the Sr. Pass.....Dad (of age to get) just decided to join us in Sedona and I will have him get one while we are there.  Looks like he can buy at Red Rock Visitors Center.
> 
> On another note:   I decided to take a tour from Sedona to Grand Canyon.   Found a groupon for less than $400 for the 4 of us.   I know, could have drove myself, but to be honest I really felt that if I did that we would have drove, took a peek, said cool and turned back around and came back.   This way someone else gets to deal with the driving...there will be stops along the way to other interesting sites and we have a guide.   For us at least....I think having someone there to make it interesting/informative is going to be worth it.
> 
> I also found a groupon for a jeep tour - saved a few $$ there too.



Yes- and his pass will be good for all of you in one car. My husband got his last year when we were in Lincoln- at the visitor center. 

BUT- you won't need it as you are doing the tour. That is a good idea also.


----------



## shorts (Apr 11, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Thanks for the info on the Sr. Pass.....Dad (of age to get) just decided to join us in Sedona and I will have him get one while we are there.  Looks like he can buy at Red Rock Visitors Center.



I'm not sure when your trip is, but you may not want to wait for your Dad to get his Pass. The National Park Senior Pass is going up in price this year to $80 the same as the regular annual pass although it is still a lifetime pass. An annual pass is available for $20 and can be applied toward the cost of the lifetime pass. They have not announced a date for when this will take effect just some time this year.

If he is not close to a location to purchase a pass now, I believe he can purchase online and just pay an extra $10 shipping charge making the total only $20 for the lifetime pass.

Have a great trip. We loved Sedona, Jerome, the Grand Canyon and all the surrounding areas.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello All - OP here and we are back from our trip to Sedona.   WOW - what a beautiful place.   I wanted something different for this trip and it certainly fit the bill.    For all of you following and looking for ideas, here are the major things we did, the rest of the time was filled easily with walking around, checking out shops, etc.   At the last minute my father joined us, so it we were two adults, a senior and 11 year old.

Day 1:  Two trolley tours of the area.  We did these to get an idea of the area so when we ventured out on our own we would be familiar with things. One to Boyton Valley and the other Chapel of Holy Cross.   They were just ok, we did via a groupon purchase so the cost wasn't much.  Not worth the full price.

Day 2:  Jeep tour.   We didn't do an extreme/rugged one due to the mix of people.  But had a lot of fun.   If you have kids only...I would bet the bumpier ride would be more fun for them.

Day 3:  All day tour of Grand Canyon.   Highly recommend for first time visitors.  Cost was a bit more than $300 with a groupon and well worth the money.   The driver we had was so informative.  And the best  part was I didn't have to drive (I don't mind it - but it being the driver you miss out on what the area had to offer since you have to watch the roads so much).

Day 4:  Out of Africa Wildlife Park - we did VIP experience, this was our splurge and very much worth it.   I thought we would be only a few hours there - we spent the entire day.   Great time.

Day 5:  Scenic drives all around - focused on red rock state park area.

Day 6:  Horse riding at Dead Horse Ranch state park followed by a visit to Jerome.

I wrote detailed review of the resort on TUG for your viewing - it should be up as soon as its approved.

Thanks All for the advice - wish we had more time to do more, but what we did was great!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 23, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Hello All - OP here and we are back from our trip to Sedona.   WOW - what a beautiful place.   I wanted something different for this trip and it certainly fit the bill.
> 
> Thanks All for the advice - wish we had more time to do more, but what we did was great!



So glad you had such a great time, mdurette, and thanks so much for sharing with us all of your adventures. DW and I agree! Sedona is such a singularly beautiful area, and we felt it a privilege to be able to be there and just immerse ourselves in the Red Rocks region. 

I'm also glad you decided to save Bryce and Zion for another trip. They, too, are spectacular--but not for a one-week trip. One of the things folks from the northeast don't have an appreciation for unless they've spent time here in the West is that just because a place you'd like to visit is in a neighboring state, it doesn't mean one can just drive over and see it easily. Distances are huge here as compared to much smaller distances in New England. I spent three years living on Cape Cod during the early part of my career and loved being able to drive through parts of Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Vermont, New York, and Connecticut on one 3-day weekend.

In any case, very nice of you to share your itinerary with us, and I'm looking forward to your review of Hyatt Pinon Pointe.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh yeah...one tip for the resort (or probably any Sedona property) the lighting is dim at night on purpose so you can see the lovely stars at night.   If you have a small flashlight, bring it with you to walk around at night.  HPP provides flashlights but they big and bulky.   A small LED flashlight to throw in your pocket or purse would be perfect!


----------

